# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box - latest SE phones restore via USB!

## 4gsmmaroc

*Medusa Box Flasher v1.0.4 is out! Added world's first Phone Repair, Boot Repair and Security Recalculation via USB for Xperia Arc, Xperia Neo, Xperia Pro, Xperia Neo V (no need to solder JTAG wires - only small TP, no credits required either).*  Medusa Box Flasher v1.0.4 Release Notes:  *Added support for the following models:* *Sony Ericsson LT15i (Xperia Arc)* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation), Read Full Flash - all via USB*Sony Ericsson SO-01C (Xperia Arc)* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation), Read Full Flash - all via USB*Sony Ericsson MT15i (Xperia Neo)* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation), Read Full Flash - all via USB*Sony Ericsson MK16a (Xperia Pro*) - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation), Read Full Flash - all via USB*Sony Ericsson MT11i (Xperia Neo V)* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation), Read Full Flash - all via USB *Added user manuals for all supported phones*  
To repair LT15i/SO-01C/MT15i/MK16a/MT11i you need to perform following operations:  Press "Repair Phone" button. Reconnect battery. Attach Testpoint and connect phone with Micro USB cable directly to the motherboard's USB port (avoid USB hub connection). Install necessary drivers (located in "C:\Program Files\GsmServer\Medusa\Driver\USBFlash" folder). Follow software instructions (prompts). When Repair will be done, you'll need to re-flash the phone with any firmware from the *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* of the Boot-Loader v2.0 portal.   *Note* that after Phone Repair procedure, your phone will have "00000000000000" IMEI number and will be locked. To unlock or repair IMEI, you can use Octopus Suite.   *Medusa Box v1.4.1 is out! Added support for Samsung SGH-M8800, GT-S8000, GT-S5369 and HTC myTouch 3G, HTC Touch Diamond.*  Medusa Box v1.4.1 Release Notes:
Added support for the following models:  *Samsung SGH-M8800* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung GT-S8000* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung GT-S5369* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*HTC myTouch 3G (SAPP310)* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair IMEI, Repair CID, Unlock (via code reading)*HTC Touch Diamond (DIAM110)* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair, Repair IMEI, Repair CID, Unlock (via code reading)  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------


## عباس طه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

